# Damaged knuckles



## ProTaekwondo

A couple months back I was training with pads and one of my punches missed the pad by inches and slammed into a solid brick wall. At the time my knuckles swelled up really bad and my middle knuckle made a crunching sound (like walking on fresh snow). The bad part is I was to stupid to go to the doctor and I am going on vacation this week so no doctor right now. Now anytime I hit even a heavy bag my middle knuckle hurts. Anyone know what was/is wrong with my hand? Advice is wholeheartedly welcomed.


----------



## turtle

Don't know what it's called but I've experienced this. When I was a yellow belt I decided to break some boards with a punch (it _looked_ easy) and my middle knuckle started making that crunching sound afterward. I could also feel something crunchy "moving around" if I rubbed the knuckle. That lasted for about a year, mostly because I was too dumb to rest it and let it heal. Eventually it healed but the knuckle is a bit bigger than the others even now. 

I guess the best advice is stop hitting things until it doesn't hurt anymore and ice if it's swollen or especially painful.


----------



## bluekey88

Could be broken?  You should probably get an x-ray to make sure.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## IcemanSK

bluekey88 said:


> Could be broken? You should probably get an x-ray to make sure.
> 
> Peace,
> Erik


 

I agree with the Keymaster on this one.


----------



## jks9199

Could be a lot of things.  Might, maybe oughta, let someone like a doctor look at it and decide.  This is a problem that's persisted for months, with little or no improvement, as I read it.

You might have simply broken the knuckle; you could also have detatched the tendons or ligaments (happened to one of my students), which could require surgery.

And... until you've been checked out by a doctor -- don't hit the heavy bag!


----------



## terryl965

Emergency or those doc in a box clinic to make sure it is not broke.


----------



## Kacey

I agree - go see a doctor.  It may not be broken - but it might be; it could be cracked or chipped, or you could have a really bad bone bruise.  But the only way to know - and therefore to know the correct treatment - is to see a doctor.


----------



## tshadowchaser

let us know what the doctor says other than hit the pad next time:wink1:

hope it is not broke and that rest will cure it


----------



## Mr G

That crunchy sound you hear is crepitis, and it is a bad as you think... You really should get an x-ray at least.  Drop into an urgent care if you can't see you regular Doc.  

Web MD has pretty good credibility and a good description of a boxer's fracture.   http://firstaid.webmd.com/boxers_fracture_treatment_firstaid.htm

The bones WILL knit back together whether you see a doc or not.  But if If this is your 2nd or 3rd metacarpal (Either the finger you use to point, or the finger you use to show your displeasure on the street) you REALLY want to know that it is lined up right while it heals.  It could save you a lot of time, money, and pain to get them lined up right now...


----------



## Errant108

Just some preventative advice so it doesn't happen again...

Don't put your pads against a brick wall.


----------



## ProTaekwondo

Thank you guys so much for all your help! I saw the doctor and he gave unusual advice-he told me to take 800mlg of motrin and then go bare knuckle on a punching bag. I asked why to hit the bag and he said my knuckles would likely not be so sore after a few hits without gloves. I honestly thought he was crazy but I tried it anyway and much to my suprise it worked! I hit the bag for a couple days without gloves and at this point my knuckles were fine, so I went back to the Doctor today for a checkup and he told me he used to be a boxer and had a similar injury. So he wrapped up my hand and told me to let it rest for a week or so and then I should be fine! 

Also about the next time don't miss the pad, thank you soo much never would have thought of that


----------

